# having Truffles pts tomorrow :(



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i feel a bit sick making this decision but i think its the right one?...shes still eating and pottering around, but now i can hardly span her stomach to pick her up its that big....im frightened that something is going to rupture inside her, and i she'll end up dying in agony, so ive to be there at 10.30 in the morning...im not looking forward to it at all.


.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry you have to make this decision, although it sounds like you're making the right one. At least she'll go in peace. Horrible thing to have to do but you have to put their feelings first so you are very brave.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Im really sorry Jo, as hard as it is, it is probably the right time now, before she is in serious pain or really becomes ill. Take heart that you have given her a wonderful life, and the extra happy time she has had with the recent treatment too.

No one could have done more. xxxx


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry  I had to have one of my rats pts recently after her lump grew to big and the vet wasn't happy to operate due to where it was and her age. She was still acting completely fine but the vet said it could easily rupture which I didn't want. I think your making the right decision, a horrible one but she will go peacefully feeling loved x


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I think it's the right one, some are stubborn and need a little help with going 
Hugs xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry noush. it's an awful decision to have to make. You know it's best for them but it breaks your heart.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry hun ((((hugs)))) it's never easy xxxx


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Awwww hun (((((hugs))))) - no words can help, I know, so sending you loving thoughts xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im so sorry Noushka, shes lucky shes got a mum who cares enough to do this for her. Im glad you get one more night to spoil her (((hugs))) xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So sorry Noush :crying: loads of ((((hugs)))) & strengh vibes on there way over & a gentle hug for Truffles xxx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

(((((massive hugs)))))


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

So sorry, such a hard decision to make. Will be thinking of you both in the morning xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw thank you for all your kind messages xxx

she had her last night free on the shed floor, i let her have all her favourite treats....and i crumbled her a hob nob up...she loved that, and i took these pics of her doing her favourite thing.. foraging for food, i could cry when i look at them.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh hun, I will be thinking about you and Truffles today, its the worst part of ownng small animals that they are taken from us way before we are ready, you only have to compare her pictures from a few weeks ago to the ones you just posted to know youre making the right decision (((hugs)))


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Hope it all goes ok today xx hugs xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thinking of you both at this hard time.
From looking at the pics it looks like the right thing to do.

Such a lovely girl.

Hugs to you x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hope you are OK today, or as much as you can be.

Thinking of you and little Truffles xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

My thoughts are with you and Truffles today xxx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry  My thoughts are with you and your gorgeous Truffles today xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Truffles is still with us

i specifically asked for Suzanne because i know shes very good with small animals, years ago she operated and saved the life of one of our old guinea pigs when no one else would risk her under aneasthetic.. last time i took truffles i asked to see her but she wasnt available so i saw a different vet with experience of spaying hamsters....but she said that Truffles was too old to put through it, the vets at my regular practice wouldnt operate either so i felt that was that...but Suzanne asked me if i wanted her to give her a chance and let her operate, truffles looked so bright, she said she doesnt go on how old they are but on how well and active they seem... i was all built up for letting her go but i cried with relief that she thought it worth giving her a chance, at the same time i am gutted that i didnt wait to see Suzanne on the previous visit.

i know her chances are pretty slim, the vet said if it is pyo she'll spay her, if its something in-operable she'll let her go under the aneasthetic but at least she thinks its worth giving her that chance...and thats good enough for me.

so im sat here all on edge waiting, if i dont hear anything ive to phone after 2pm.

and thank you all ever so much for your support xxxx

.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, what amazing news, well if nothing else you will know that you have done absolutely everything possible for this little girl, Ive got everything crossed for her safe return to you xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> Truffles is still with us
> 
> i specifically asked for Suzanne because i know shes very good with small animals, years ago she operated and saved the life of one of our old guinea pigs when no one else would risk her under aneasthetic.. last time i took truffles i asked to see her but she wasnt available so i saw a different vet with experience of spaying hamsters....but she said that Truffles was too old to put through it, the vets at my regular practice wouldnt operate either so i felt that was that...but Suzanne asked me if i wanted her to give her a chance and let her operate, truffles looked so bright, she said she doesnt go on how old they are but on how well and active they seem... i was all built up for letting her go but i cried with relief that she thought it worth giving her a chance, at the same time i am gutted that i didnt wait to see Suzanne on the previous visit.
> 
> ...


Oh bless her!
Fingers crossed it all goes well xxxx


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Glad to hear that there is a possibility of her coming around. That's better than if you had gone ahead with it and thought "what if?". Fingers crossed!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

This is wonderful news.
I'm crossing my fingers for you x


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

best of luck, really hope everything goes ok!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Fingers crossed. 'Hope it goes well xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

What an amazing caring vet and obviously a very skilled one too by the sounds of it. So many dont seem to know where to start with the little ones even guinea pigs.

So everything crossed for little truffles, you have give her a chance.
We had a couple of Hammies live to 4 plus so I agree age shouldnt always be a factor and based on the approx or usual life span.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Finger crossed for You and Truffles


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

the vets just called me and it wasnt a closed pyo afterall but a huge fluid filled cyst on her liver...which burst... shes removed it and a piece of damaged liver..and Truffles was apparently just coming round from the aneasthetic, theyre keeping a close eye on her and she said her main concern wasnt the operation itself but the fluid loss..ive got to call back at 3.30, shes going put her to sleep if she doesnt think shes going to get over it, but she said at the moment she wants to live...,but now im not sure ive done the right thing giving her the go ahead to operate...i think maybe i should have just let her go


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> the vets just called me and it wasnt a closed pyo afterall but a huge fluid filled cyst on her liver...which burst... shes removed it and a piece of damaged liver..and Truffles was apparently just coming round from the aneasthetic, theyre keeping a close eye on her and she said her main concern wasnt the operation itself but the fluid loss..ive got to call back at 3.30, shes going put her to sleep if she doesnt think shes going to get over it, but she said at the moment she wants to live...,but now im not sure ive done the right thing giving her the go ahead to operate...i think maybe i should have just let her go


Poor little mite
Please don't feel guilty, you're doing your best for her xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

Ohh poor little girl 
Don't feel guilty hun, you are doing your best for her *hugs*


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> the vets just called me and it wasnt a closed pyo afterall but a huge fluid filled cyst on her liver...which burst... shes removed it and a piece of damaged liver..and Truffles was apparently just coming round from the aneasthetic, theyre keeping a close eye on her and she said her main concern wasnt the operation itself but the fluid loss..ive got to call back at 3.30, shes going put her to sleep if she doesnt think shes going to get over it, but she said at the moment she wants to live...,but now im not sure ive done the right thing giving her the go ahead to operate...i think maybe i should have just let her go


Well from the photos of her last night she still looked bright and happy and enjoying life, not like a hammie who was poorly and flat as the vets say when its near the end.

So, from that she wasnt ready to go by the looks of her and she is still fighting, you and the vet has given her a chance, and now its up to truffles
which even after surgery looks like shes deciding she wants to live So far
therefore I make it you probably did the right thing.

You have given her the change its now up to her, and if she is meant to she will survive and get better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

Poor girl. Your doing the best you can for her.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

MASSIVE HUGS!! hun fingers crossed for her and you! xx


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Noush
Thinking of you what can I say?
you did your best, you always do
love
DT
xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

OMG ive just got off the phone to the vets and the nurse said Truffles is doing fine! i said 'i cant believe it!....and she said neither can we, she said shes all nice and warm and we can go and collect her after 4pm...i realise shes not out of the woods but im feeling a lot more hopeful for her now.


all you lovely people on this thread thank you so much, youve all been brilliant xxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

That's wonderful news!!!!
Been sitting here hoping for news
I must now go & get ready for the cinema, give her a very gentle scritch for my ratties xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Youve got a very special girl there noushka!
Very special girl indeed.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> OMG ive just got off the phone to the vets and the nurse said Truffles is doing fine! i said 'i cant believe it!....and she said neither can we, she said shes all nice and warm and we can go and collect her after 4pm...i realise shes not out of the woods but im feeling a lot more hopeful for her now.
> 
> all you lovely people on this thread thank you so much, youve all been brilliant xxx


OMG!!! that is FAB news hun! "you go you little fighter" cuddles xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> OMG ive just got off the phone to the vets and the nurse said Truffles is doing fine! i said 'i cant believe it!....and she said neither can we, she said shes all nice and warm and we can go and collect her after 4pm...i realise shes not out of the woods but im feeling a lot more hopeful for her now.
> 
> all you lovely people on this thread thank you so much, youve all been brilliant xxx


That's great news.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> OMG ive just got off the phone to the vets and the nurse said Truffles is doing fine! i said 'i cant believe it!....and she said neither can we, she said shes all nice and warm and we can go and collect her after 4pm...i realise shes not out of the woods but im feeling a lot more hopeful for her now.
> 
> all you lovely people on this thread thank you so much, youve all been brilliant xxx


That's great news. 
Good luck.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Fantastic news, just what I logged on for, Ive never even met Truffles and Im still grinning like an idiot


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Fab news noush! Best of luck she heals well and continues fighting 
x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thank you for your best wishes for her everyone, well shes back, she looks half the size she was last night, she looks so thin now...but if she keeps fighting im sure i can build her back up, she was very stressed and agitated in the car on the way home, and i dont think shes very pleased with her new cage layout..either:001_unsure:!...shes got a towel instead of her aubiose and her all her toys have been removed so she doesnt damage her stitches....she seems to be running around looking for them, im worried shes doing too much

has anyone got any advice on how best to care for a post op rodent? ive given her tissues to make her nest, will that be okay?

ive left her to settle down ,but before i did i took a couple of quick pics to compare with how big she was yesterday, i dont think i need to point out which pic was taken pre-op....(ive removed that bridge because she was stressing me out going over and over it, i only put it in so she could reach her water bottle easily...ive put a shallow upturned dish there instread.)


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Fantastic news, just what I logged on for, Ive never even met Truffles and Im still grinning like an idiot


aw bless Gill xxx


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

What a fighter! Wishing her well


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm so glad she is doing so well


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I've got goosebumps of joy all over  Well done Truffles! Keep healing x


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Bless her, it's brilliant how she's come back from the brink - I'm afraid I have no advice on keeping her still! When Shank had her lump removed and got spayed at the same time, there was no stopping her! I removed all her toys, even her shelf, and she just climbed the bars and leapt about like a maniac regardless!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

wow noush you are such a caring dedicated owner! well done you and well done to the vet! and of course truffles herself I hope she has a super speedy recovery.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

What an amazing little creature she is, and how lucky you are to have such fabulous skilled and caring vets, I now I said it before by Im truly amazed by her.

Bless little Truffles hope she has a restful night.
Truffles is really lucky to have you Noush.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thank you for such lovely comments and best wishes for her, well i the last time checked her was at 2.45, i did fear the worst tbh  but shes still with us, bless her...she felt nice and warm and she had a little wander around, had a nibble on a piece of pasta then took it into her box with her...she is a little fighter int she.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> What an amazing little creature she is, and how lucky you are to have such fabulous skilled and caring vets, I now I said it before by Im truly amazed by her.
> 
> Bless little Truffles hope she has a restful night.
> Truffles is really lucky to have you Noush.


she is amazing little creature June.. i cant believe how active she is after all shes been through.

When i booked truffles in it was to be pts, and i only asked for Suzanne because i remembered from years ago how good she was...and i trusted that she would put Truffles to sleep peacefully, never did i think she'd say she'd like to give her a chance and operate...she truely is an amazing Vet, one of the nurses i spoke to said the same...she said she'll have a go at operating on anything no matter what the age if she thinks that animal is fit enough...im so glad ive 'found' her again, i'll always use that practice and Suzanne for my rodents from now on

and thanks so much June xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Argent said:


> Bless her, it's brilliant how she's come back from the brink - I'm afraid I have no advice on keeping her still! When Shank had her lump removed and got spayed at the same time, there was no stopping her! I removed all her toys, even her shelf, and she just climbed the bars and leapt about like a maniac regardless!


i know i cant believe how well shes done up to now

blimey i bet Shanks stressed you out climbing like that, thankfully at least Truffles cant climb any bars ,as in a tank cage x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aww bless.
She looks really well.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thank you Blade x


shes been back to the vets this morning, it wasnt the vet who did the op it was one who was about 12!...he checked her stitches and was very pleased and gave me some baytril for her, ive to take her back again on wednesday when Suzanne is on....but im worried about her ...although shes very active ive not seen her eat very much and ive tried all sorts.. from crushed nuts,baby food,boiled chicken,baby rice,a piece of pear...and all ive see nibble on is a raisin...am i expecting too much to soon?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> thank you Blade x
> 
> shes been back to the vets this morning, it wasnt the vet who did the op it was one who was about 12!...he checked her stitches and was very pleased and gave me some baytril for her, ive to take her back again on wednesday when Suzanne is on....but im worried about her ...although shes very active ive not seen her eat very much and ive tried all sorts.. from crushed nuts,baby food,boiled chicken,baby rice,a piece of pear...and all ive see nibble on is a raisin...am i expecting too much to soon?


Can you get some egg food from Pets at Home (in the bird section)? When Buffy had her strokes she lost weight, egg food was a huge hit, it smells quite strongly too so it tempts them to eat, its good to sprinkle on other foods to tempt them too, if youve got some banana that is also another smelly food that they like.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Can you get some egg food from Pets at Home (in the bird section)? When Buffy had her strokes she lost weight, egg food was a huge hit, it smells quite strongly too so it tempts them to eat, its good to sprinkle on other foods to tempt them too, if youve got some banana that is also another smelly food that they like.


oh i never thought of banana, i'll go and try her with that now, and i'll try and get someone to take me to [email protected] for the egg food...ive never heard of that...thanks a lot Gill xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> thank you Blade x
> 
> shes been back to the vets this morning, it wasnt the vet who did the op it was one who was about 12!...he checked her stitches and was very pleased and gave me some baytril for her, ive to take her back again on wednesday when Suzanne is on....but im worried about her ...although shes very active ive not seen her eat very much and ive tried all sorts.. from crushed nuts,baby food,boiled chicken,baby rice,a piece of pear...and all ive see nibble on is a raisin...am i expecting too much to soon?


May be the after effects of the anaesthetic perhaps, Nanuq didnt eat for over 24hrs really when she was spayed, so it could be just that, the main thing and a positive thing is that she is alert and lively I would have thought, if she wasnt eating and lethargic too I think I would be more worried.

Other then this I cant offer anything helpful Im afraid, except out hamster used to go mad for sunflower seeds although Im sure she must have them anyway.

Hope shes eating and 100% back to herself soon.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Aye, in the first 24 hours or so they're not always that keen on eating much if anything. I got various Applaws cat food tins for Shank and she barely nibbled it on the first night, or even the next day. They must feel a bit sickly off the anaesthetic. Good to hear she's keeping her stiches nice though


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh sorry i forgot to update this thread ive got another thread on the go and i simply cant multi task

well the nana worked TDM, she had a good nibble on it last night,... since then ive seen her eat a little crushed up cashew nuts, and shes just eaten a little bit of baby food...her appetite seems to be returning yey.. so i think youre all right it was the aneasthetic ... its back to the vets tomorrow with her sore back...but shes still here and wanting to live bless her.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> oh sorry i forgot to update this thread ive got another thread on the go and i simply cant multi task
> 
> well the nana worked TDM, she had a good nibble on it last night,... since then ive seen her eat a little crushed up cashew nuts, and shes just eaten a little bit of baby food...her appetite seems to be returning yey.. so i think youre all right it was the aneasthetic ... its back to the vets tomorrow with her sore back...but shes still here and wanting to live bless her.


Bless her. She is a little fighter.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> oh sorry i forgot to update this thread ive got another thread on the go and i simply cant multi task
> 
> well the nana worked TDM, she had a good nibble on it last night,... since then ive seen her eat a little crushed up cashew nuts, and shes just eaten a little bit of baby food...her appetite seems to be returning yey.. so i think youre all right it was the aneasthetic ... its back to the vets tomorrow with her sore back...but shes still here and wanting to live bless her.


That's great news. Glad she is still here.
My gerbil, Ebony has a problem with his teeth, so I use a blender for his food.
Might be worth a try. If you do get one, don't get the Argos Value ones, they kept breaking.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Poor thing, I'd be ticked off at the vets for injecting Baytril - they should be aware of Baytril burns  A lot of ratty people have to insist when their rat goes in for an op, NOT to inject it because of these horrible burns at the injection site.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad she is eating and doing well. Her poor little back looks so sore, but at least you know from experienced people what it is now and that its not uncommon.
Hope alls well at her vet visit tomorrow.

She is such a sweet little thing, and so brave bless her, think shes captured all out hearts.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

in the end i didnt change my appointment and take her on monday, because tbh i didnt want to stress her again so soon, plus it didnt sound as though the vet would be able to do much, but i did speak to her on the phone about it, i dont think shes come across that happening before so i explained what it was like and what those who'd had experience of baytril burns had said, she said i could put some sudocreme on it and if it looks as though its getting any worse then bring her sooner, its much better

i cant be angry with her Argent, shes saved Truffles life when no other vet would give her a chance...she really is a brilliant vet

anyhow Truffles as been back to see her today and the vet is thrilled with her progress, she said shes amazing...shes put on weight, her stitches are fine and she was practically flying round the table lol

thank you so much to everyone who has followed my lovely little hammys ordeal and whos offered all this support,advice and best wishes for her xxxx

i'll post some new pics of her later

.

.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

reading this all through again I'm so amazed by this vet, when no 1 else wanted to try she did, yes it had risks but considering the size of her and that it was impossible to tell what was going on in the inside from the outside I'm so amazed. I know the baytril burn is such a nasty looking thing especially on a tinny hammy but its a small price to pay. I think this vet deserves a huge pat on the back. If he livers a little smaller than normal now I would just keep an eye on how much protien and nuts she gets


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> reading this all through again I'm so amazed by this vet, when no 1 else wanted to try she did, yes it had risks but considering the size of her and that it was impossible to tell what was going on in the inside from the outside I'm so amazed. I know the baytril burn is such a nasty looking thing especially on a tinny hammy but its a small price to pay. I think this vet deserves a huge pat on the back. If he livers a little smaller than normal now I would just keep an eye on how much protien and nuts she gets


i know i can hardly believe how amazing the vet is myself, the nurse i spoke to said she was brilliant aswell...im eternally greatful to her for giving Truffles a chance,i really couldnt bare the thought of putting her to sleep because despite being old by hammy standards and looking as though she was ready to burst, she was still so bright and active, thankfully the vet thought the same

& thanks for that advice on the nuts Emzy xx


----------

